# Went to Endo today.



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

I got my first script of Synthroid today. I start 75 mcg in the morning. And then surgery in 22 more days.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow...I thought they usually started you off on 25, possibly 50 mcg.

What kind of doctor [i.e., specialty] prescribed this?


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Endocrinologist, she is hoping it will get the inflamation down in my thyroid faster since I have surgery in three weeks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah31905 said:


> I got my first script of Synthroid today. I start 75 mcg in the morning. And then surgery in 22 more days.


Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooohoo!!! How are you feeling? Will you be glad to have this behind you?


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Andros I feel so ran down and my hair is falling out horribly. My doctor yesterday said that with such a high dose of meds I could possibly start feeling better in the next couple of days. But she did also tell me it will be short lived since I am having surgery in three weeks. She said I will have to have my meds upped after surgery. But I am so glad things are starting to look up for me. I am one of the few lucky ones that found great doctors right out of the start gate and I am so thankful for that. Now just to get past the surgery and I will be good to go. All of you have been great supporters.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Sarah, I started on 75 as well...I actually felt an energy boost on it within a couple of days... You will do great on your surgery and just think it will be behind you before you know it!!! God bless, you will be in my prayers!


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you so much!!! I really appreciate all of you!!!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Just curious. Why was the decision made to take it out? Were you having alot of issues? I have always heard that alot of doctors won't take it out if hashi's is the call.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Sarah, is your doctor on the Army base?


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

My thyroid is coming out because I have a family history of thyroid cancer and I have nodules that are growing. The nodules are causing me pain with swallowing and I get choked on my food.
My ENT is here on post, but my Endo is off post.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Sarah31905 said:


> My thyroid is coming out because I have a family history of thyroid cancer and I have nodules that are growing. The nodules are causing me pain with swallowing and I get choked on my food.
> My ENT is here on post, but my Endo is off post.


Ahh,, makes total sense. Bet you are glad to get rid of the monster!


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Very glad, but also a little anxious about the surgery.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah31905 said:


> Thank you so much!!! I really appreciate all of you!!!


And we appreciate you; big time! Our fondest wish is that you get well and you will.

Keeping you in my prayers.


----------

